# I like crows!



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do!



Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Prefer a turkey...................... :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

. . . as long as their first name isn't Bob :twisted:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I like Woodpeckers

So what ?

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

South Australia is the place for you cobber

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think he's raven mad!


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

One was brilliant in Gladiator.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

send him to the Tower.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont be fooled! Terrorists are using them as suicide bombers now!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I do!
> 
> Alan


The local farmer has strung a good dozen along our back fence - how many do you want?

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not that I wish to crow about it but did you know that crows mourn their dead, that they put nuts on the road when traffic lights are on red so they may collect them next time the lights are on red when the nuts are crushed by cars.
The Indian House crow spends much of its time chasing off much larger eagles.... I like crows, I do! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

camallison said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > I do!
> ...


If you object Colin its illegal now. It used to be very common, hanging from trees as well. Moles on fences too.

In fact I think they maybe a protected species. There again unless you object leave swinging crows be :wink:

Dick


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello,
Been at the cooking sherry again have we?

A merry Christmas to all.

Roger


----------

